# Never POP-OFF Dayan II-GuHong



## WitEden (May 12, 2011)

Use LunHui's small T-shaped parts (in edges) ,added on Guhong ,but must a little MOD


----------



## satellitedanny (May 12, 2011)

I'm going to try this since the GuHong will always be better than the lunhui in corner cutting, weight and lock ups. why not make it better by making it unpoppable? YEAH!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 12, 2011)

Nakajima and Takafumi did it:


----------



## dabest2500 (May 12, 2011)

WitEden, do you sell those "torpedoes" individually?


----------



## HumanDude (May 15, 2011)

Why is the DIY more expensive than the assembled one? What exactly comes with the DIY? Is it just a DIY GuHong and a DIY LunHui sold together?


----------



## Kochalka (May 16, 2011)

What mod was done to the pieces?


----------



## radmin (May 16, 2011)

When I looking at whether or not the torpedoes would fit in a guhong I originally thought the torpedoes would need mod-ed. I hadn't considered mod-ing the guhong pieces instead. I will definitely try this now.


----------



## izovire (May 16, 2011)

I might be able to make my own pieces and attach them to the edge pieces... I see that they will likely have to be rounded. I'll see what I can do.


----------

